# Fuel delivery problem, 88 Syncro Quantum



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

88 Quantum Syncro Wagon 2.2l inline 5 with CIS-E:

Last week I repaired then reinstalled the ignition distributor but then the car wouldn't start. After pulling out a couple injectors to see that it wasn't spraying fuel as the engine cranked I then lifted the fuel distributor flap and cranked again. Fuel then sprays from the injector and the car would run (idle only) but die if fed any throttle with the accelerator pedal. At this moment I set the ignition timing. No vacuum leaks as well, checked that by spraying starting fluid over intake gaskets etc.

Per the repair manual I checked voltage to the potentionmeter (black module on passenger side of fuel dizzy) and the defferential fuel pressure regulator (gray module on front of fuel dizzy). Both harnesses are getting the correct voltage while cranking and both modules measure correct resistance. 

Another thing is that with my 87 Golf parked right next to the QSW I noticed that the Golf buzzes at first turn of ignition key, it's the fuel pressure regulator on the fuel dizzy. Why won't the QSW do that for me? Tried swapping fuel pump relays from car to car but no change. 

Seems fishy that something just happened to go bad in the fuel system during the repair of the ignition distributor. Currently Quantumless and annoyed. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Update:

Car is now running but has very noticeable lag at low revs. Rolling on the throttle it's ok and has full range of revs after that. Timing is set at 6deg on the mark. I haven't driven it yet for fear of getting stuck anywhere other than my driveway. Still no vacuum leaks to detect. 

O2 sensor is new(ish). Fuel filter will be changed this week, still puzzled as to why the fuel pump will not prime like the Golf does that's parked next to the wagon. 

If the fuel pump is on its way out it would starve the engine of pressure at higher revs but idle fine. So I'm thinking that's not the culprit.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

The car won't start on its own now. The fuel dizzy flap must be lifted while cranking and then it will resume idleing and revving after that. What the crap!? Bad fuel distributor?? Seems that under normal cranking the engine isn't making enough vacuum to lift that flap for the injectors to spray. 

Opened the manual and checked that the ignition wires are indeed set in the correct order. Checked the resistance on the hall sending unit (the 3 prong harness right off the ignition distributor) and they checked fine. Lifted the fuel dizzy flap and got it fired again to set the timing, it was already spot on. No vacuum leaks (checked that with a healthy dose of starting fluid). It still has a lag right off idle but will rev happily after that. 

I wanted to buy a new/rebuilt ignition distributor but I just don't think that's the issue. Still perplexed as to why the injectors won't spray at closed throttle.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I don't think the distributor is the issue, either. Because, once it's running, it runs.

There's one part of your testing methodology that I'm disagreeing with
Pulling injector(s), and seeing if they spray while cranking the engine. Because of how the system works, they won't do anything - the intake leak created is too large. (Proof: I once had an injector insert unscrew itself on my Golf II. Car flat-out would not run.) 

Things I'm thinking:
1- you have a large intake leak. I know you said you checked, but this just screams "major intake leak." 
2- Power supply (this includes ground!) to the Jertronic ECU has been disturbed. This should show up in voltage measurements at the airflow pot and DPR, though. 
3- fuel pump relay is an issue for you. Yes, it's supposed to run a prime cycle when you turn the key on. It's quiet on a QSW (you'll get that with an in-tank pump), as opposed to the MkII's external pump (noisey.) 

Question on that Golf you borrowed the pump relay from: 
What version of CIS does it sport: CIS-L, CIS-E, or CIS-E3 (KE-Jet w/ knock control)? 4- or 5-pin fuel pump relay?


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Cuppie
thanks for the response. I'll go home tonight and write down all the answers to your questions. Don't want to give you wrong info.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Cuppie
Haven't had a free night to look at the QSW yet, will get on it soon. Thanks for input again.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Question for all:

Would a fuel distributor from an 86 Audi 5000 quattro be the same part? There's one local that i might be able to snag.

thanks


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

quantogs said:


> Question for all:
> 
> Would a fuel distributor from an 86 Audi 5000 quattro be the same part? There's one local that i might be able to snag.
> 
> thanks


I don't think so, if it's a turbo 5000.
The Distributor (Silver Brick) is different in that it won't have the DPR.
But if it does have the DPR grab it.


I think your issue lies in Cuppie's suggestions.
Did any item get tugged or impacted changing the distributor. Places I would look at the brake booster tube at the valve cover and at the booster.
Lifting the plate to make it run also indicates sensor plate rest position and plunger stop depth may be out of spec, but if you did not mess with it, I'd leave it alone.
This sounds like an "unmetered air" issue.
Is the Snake head free of cracks?
ISV hose good?
Brake booster intact?
Injector seals new?
Injector air shrouds recently done?
Sensor rest position nickel thickness?
Mixture screw good (Bosch factory basic setting, Prime pump, turn CW then back off, 1/2 turn CCW from first sign of fuel flow at injector with system pressure) _I 've posted the detailed sequence in other threads)_

Keep trying to track down the vacuum leak, I think that's where the issue is.
I have a 88 QSW I don't know if I'm keeping, PM me if you are looking for some stuff.


----------

